# Do I have to change the water to clear up the playsand cloud?



## CatSoup (Mar 1, 2012)

I just set up a 55 gallon using playsand. I guess it didn't get rinsed well enough, because now the tank is thick, cloudy brown. Normally water changes don't phase me, but I just filled it with RO water! Will it settle, or do I have to waste the water? 

BTW, fishless cycling. No plants yet. Literally just filled it.


----------



## Eddie1KRR (Sep 9, 2011)

I could be off on this since even a year later, I'm pretty new...But I thought I read somewhere to leave the filter off and let it settle.


----------



## Da11as (Mar 11, 2012)

What I suggest is let it filter, but either add fine filter wool to the filter, and change it every 3 days, and/or do a gravel clean, but using sand I'm not sure, but the filter will eventually clean it you could try using Geoliquid will assist with that as it collects the dust together electrostatically and when heavy enough will fall and hopefully get sucked up by filter


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

what kind of filter are you using? sound like a hob or over the top type.the like to stir the sand up.try using a rain spray bar when you do a wc.it doesn't disrupt the sand as much as a normal hose


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

If it's a dark muddy color ... yes water change is needed.

If it's a haze you can easily see though ... it might settle out some, but water changes over time will clear it out. Don't have the filter running if you want to try and let it settle. Sand in a filter is bad business, it can get caught in the impeller and damage it.

How many times did you rinse it? I just cleaned 175 pounds for a 125 gallon. I would put a small amount (maybe a quarter of a bag) in a bucket and would spray it hard with the hose about 15 times. I'd spray it hard enough that all of the sand is disturbed and billowing around in the bucket. Enough that if you put your hand in you can feel all the sand in the water rushing around.

Even with all that there is a slight haze, but not enough to worry about.

When filling, you want to use a bowl or plate to deflect the water from blowing the sand around.

A HOB will not disturb the sand unless you have it running while the tank is low on water.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

I wouldn't use chemicals to clear sandy water. I also think I would put very fine polyester filter fiber in the filter and see what it looks like after 24 hours or so.
In this case, because of the RO water, a water change is a last resort, but may be necessary if the filter and time doesn't cause it to clear up.
"Patience is a virtue grasshopper."


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

First of all, can I ask why your are using RO water and not tap water?

Agree on if the water is dirty colored, then perform water changes, if it is white but cloudy then overtime it will settle down, it can take up to a week..as you are fishless cycling, I would not be too concerned about it.

Adding filter floss to your filter will help some, it is cheap and you just throw it away after use..check your filter to make sure there is not a large accumulation of sand in it, if there is, remove the media to the tank and wash the filter out..sand can very quickly ruin an impeller / filter permanently if left in for too long.


----------



## CatSoup (Mar 1, 2012)

It looks like a mud puddle. I only rinsed it once, and all at once. I should have known better. Crud.

Tazman, my tap is around 7.6-7.8 ph. I would like to have some angelfish, and I know they need a lower ph. I've tried tannins from driftwood, boiled driftwood water, and peat moss. None lowered the ph, so RO is my only choice. I'm worried about collecting rainwater since we have a zinc factory (...something like that mined out of the ground and processed).


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

7.6-7.8 is not unsuitable for tank bred angelfish, only live caught.

As a tank establishes, the pH will likely lower some anyways, depending on how high your KH is.

If you have rather hard water (high GH) than perhaps a mixture of tap and RO water is in order, but not pure RO.

Do you know your GH and KH?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok, sounds good about using the RO water.

With regards to the water being cloudy, If the suggested methods do not work for you, then the only real option would be start over :-( I know that will be a hassle but is a lot easier doing it without fish than with fish in the tank.
It may take sometime but I am fairly confident it will settle down.


----------



## CatSoup (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Geo I don't have a test kit for those. So half and half would be okay? That would be easier.


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

I would call your water supply utility, or see if they have a website with the water quality report. They will get you the most accurate number as they have the equipment to test it fairly precisely.

Otherwise, you can take a sample of tap water to Petsmart or Petco (possibly a LFS) to get it tested for free, they will use a strip test though that will only give you a general range for hardness. If you have a local fish/pet store that's on the same water supply you could just call them and ask, they should know.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Agree, you need to find out the GH and KH (alkalinity) of your tap water, either from the water supply people (safest) or with a test by a reputable store. If the latter, make sure you ask them for the numbers; for our purpose here, "hard" or "soft" will mean nothing.

Once we know the GH and KH, we willknow what the pH is likely to do in the aquarium over time. This article explains the connection:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-articles/water-hardness-ph-freshwater-aquarium-73276/

Byron.


----------



## NickLing (Apr 26, 2012)

Same thing happened to me in my 40 gallon a week ago. I thought I rinsed it out good enough but I didn't. I Used 5 gallon bucket to dump water down the tub re-filled and it was clear. GL


----------



## mikejp67 (Mar 31, 2012)

Not all play sand is equal. I just found this out the hard way a week ago. 
I bought a bag of sand at the Depot. Listed on the front was play sand. After giving it a good rinse, I dumped it in a 29gl tank and filled it. Had the cloud, it didnt settle. Broke out the Python and still couldnt get it clear. There was a white haze on everything. Drained it out, broke out the shop vac and sucked it all out and dumped it. Refilled and drained the tank 2 more times. Bought a bag a pool filter sand...problem solved.
I will never use play sand again. You never know whats in the bag or where it came from. Just because the bag says Sakrete play sand, it's doubtfull its the same sand from the same sand pit that others are useing on this forum. Im sure Sakrete gets its materials from multiple locations across the country.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Heh.. I just converted my 80g and my 60g from gravel to sand. The 80g I filled using cheap sand from home hardware, as there was nothing else available in town and I didn't realize the better stuff wouldn't be out for a couple more weeks.

After putting some sand in a 5g bucket and rinsing throughly( about an hour per bucket) reapeating until all 120lbs were cleaned I put it in my tank. Filled the tank up and left it thinking it would clear overnight. We put a couple small HOB filters in with some filter wool to help just in case. The next morning it hadn't changed a bit so we did a 50% water change(we used pure cold tap water for convenience as we already had a suspicion at this point it would take a couple days) and left it until the next day. Same thing for the next week, changing the filter wool about 6 times daily. On day 8( I think it was, maybe 9) it was finally clear woohoo. So we filled it up with proper temperature water and it turned as dirty as ever. Warmer water absorbs more particles :x I cant even remember how much water we changed that day or the next... spent several hours each day filling the tank to half then emptying it again disturbing the sand as much as possible to get all the fine particles we could. I'm sure we did at least 500g a day for those last 2 days. At last it was clear(Aside from the gas bubbles, which left the tank almost a milky white) and the sand could be disturbed and it would resettle in seconds, even in the hottest tap water possible.

For the 60g, there was more selection for sand at this point and we picked up Sakrete fine sterilized playsand.We only had to rinse this in the buckets for 10-15 minutes before it appeared clear and then once in the tank we did a 50% change the day after and I think it was 250% the day after that and it was all cleared up.

Many recommend pool filter sand but I have eels now in the 80 and loaches in the 55 so I was concerned about how sharp the pool filter sand might be. It apparently is much easier to clean then playsand. Also actual aquarium sand is good as well but it does cost a fair bit more.


----------



## CatSoup (Mar 1, 2012)

ladayen said:


> Heh.. I just converted my 80g and my 60g from gravel to sand. The 80g I filled using cheap sand from home hardware, as there was nothing else available in town and I didn't realize the better stuff wouldn't be out for a couple more weeks.
> 
> After putting some sand in a 5g bucket and rinsing throughly( about an hour per bucket) reapeating until all 120lbs were cleaned I put it in my tank. Filled the tank up and left it thinking it would clear overnight. We put a couple small HOB filters in with some filter wool to help just in case. The next morning it hadn't changed a bit so we did a 50% water change(we used pure cold tap water for convenience as we already had a suspicion at this point it would take a couple days) and left it until the next day. Same thing for the next week, changing the filter wool about 6 times daily. On day 8( I think it was, maybe 9) it was finally clear woohoo. So we filled it up with proper temperature water and it turned as dirty as ever. Warmer water absorbs more particles :x I cant even remember how much water we changed that day or the next... spent several hours each day filling the tank to half then emptying it again disturbing the sand as much as possible to get all the fine particles we could. I'm sure we did at least 500g a day for those last 2 days. At last it was clear(Aside from the gas bubbles, which left the tank almost a milky white) and the sand could be disturbed and it would resettle in seconds, even in the hottest tap water possible.


Oh man. That does not give me hope. :-(


----------

